# Swagbucks for Amazon gift cards or extra money! Round III



## Pam6

Our second thread has gone over 1,000 posts so I will start another thread! 

How to earn swagbucks (SB):
2 SB for clicking through NOSO
1 SB for Daily Poll
5 SB for being DQ'd from surveys (25-250 SB if you qualify and get through EACH survey!)
1 SB for using the toolbar
75 SB + a Bonus 75 SB swagtv...3 SB for every 10 videos. 
50 SB for Android phone/tablet users for swagtv mobile
30 or more a day from search wins. Generally 3-4 search wins a day worth 7-50 SB each.
Special offers: 2- the skies the limit! LOL! The more you do the more SB you earn...some do not credit so check the Offers that credit on FB and other sites.
1-2 SB each for commercial videos 
1-2 SB each for Ad rewards...watch commercial and then input sliding numbers for credit.
10 or more SB from Tasks. I have not done any so I am not much help on this.
SB's can also be earned by playing SB Trivia Challenge on FB.
10 SB for every coupon you redeem. 
10 SB for games, 2 SB for playing 2 games up to 10 SB a day.
3 SB for Inbox video ad survey

4-sometimes as high as 20 SB for Swagcodes. They can be found almost anywhere on the Swagbucks site...twitter, blog, facebook, homepage, swagstore ect. SB generally announces when there will be a big swag code day...a day when they put out several codes in one day. 
Following Swagbucks on FB is one of the best ways to be alerted to codes because people will start posting 'thank you for the code.' So if you see that then go searching! (Reminder that cheat sites and active codes are not to be posted in a public forum or it can get your swag account banned.) 

450 SB= $5 AGC or 700 SB= $5 Paypal Check out the Swagstore for many more options!

Swag on!


----------



## Terri

I have set a casual goal for my self for 100 points a day for 2 weeks. With the extra points I earned in May's carnival, I should be able to get a $25 paypal deposite, which would be LOVELY! 

I should not swag as much as some of you ladies do, as actually housework and homesteading pays me more than swagbucks does. Home made bread costs 75 cents a loaf less than store bought does, and such things are more profitable than swagbucks is. I realize that some of you folks have more skiled help around the place than I do, LOL! Still, everybody sits down, and I can work the site while I am sitting down on break!

I scored a 75 point survey over breakfast, so I am very well set up for today!!!!!


----------



## mpillow

Everyone swags to their own degree...to meet their own situation....My minimum goal is 100 for a day too but usually I do about 250...If you have kids they can play the swag games, get search wins and do swag tv while mom and/or dad is doing house chores...
happens here all the time! 
Kids can also push the super lucky button on superpoints for you! (see below for my ref. link) and watch the vids and click "next"
Since DH unemployment I cannot stress how much this $100-150 a month has helped with groceries and petfood (Amazon and Kmart)--- food/diapers from Walmart.com and clothing from Sears/Kmart/JC Penney....Gap is also available!
It can be a safety net, a college textbook fund, a Christmas fund....money for Charity...
Its all good!


----------



## hoggie

I was thinking this too - but then reckoned that if I do it in my down time - a few games over a coffee, and DD can use the sb site to search instead of google when doing homework etc - if I add up the Amazon vouchers it's a little extra for Christmas/birthdays 

Is there a time limit as to how long you have to earn the points, or do you get set back to zero if you don't earn them fast enough?

I'm getting the points for games again today - must hav ebeen a hiccup with the site yesterday


----------



## Pam6

I like to swag while it is family tv time. I am not a big tv watcher. So it works for all of us. I am in the same room as them and it feels like we are all doing something together. 
Using my swagbucks for AGC has saved me a LOT of money in my everyday life! I bought cloth feminine pads and now I am saving at least $7 a month there! I try to get items that help me to become more self sufficient to make life easier for me in the long run. 

My hobbies...sewing, crocheting, rubberstamping, ect all cost me money! At least this helps offset some of it! LOL! 

It sure beats playing FB games! LOL!


----------



## Terri

It is harsh to be unemployed: I remember it well! I actually ended up in Kansas because there were jobs here, and at the time the entire state of Iowa seemed to have nothing.

My swag earnings are going into my emergency fund. *IF* DH looses a job, I will break into the emergency fund for the bare essentials. I know from experience that unemployment will pay for the mortgage, but not much more, and people still need to eat. My little homestead is great but it will NOT provide us with salt, oil, grain, sugar, etc etc etc.

I followed the jobs once but that was 25 years ago and I am older now. No job is secure, but if DH looses his job my goal is for us to stay here while he finds another one. To that end, I have set aside the emergency fund for food and gasoline. 

For you unemployed folk: the economy goes down but it also goes up again. The pendulum will swing, the cycle will turn, whatever you want to say. It is a wonderful feeling when the jobs come back and employment is found, and it WILL happen. It always has.


----------



## mpillow

I'm hopeful Terri...I think Nov. elections will be an indicator of hiring or not.

I'm at $550 from swagbucks YTD....at 9650 going for $100 AGC
$65 from Irazoo
$25 from gifthulk
$75 from Superpoints

So right around $800 in 6 months time....beats nothing!


----------



## hoggie

Now search doesn't seem to be working - when I try hto search for anything (even the most basic of searches) I get told "there are no web pages containing your search terms"


----------



## Pam6

hoggie said:


> Now search doesn't seem to be working - when I try hto search for anything (even the most basic of searches) I get told "there are no web pages containing your search terms"


Have you tried clearing your cookies and cache?


----------



## hoggie

Thank you - Yes, tried that - still doesn't work. Maybe it will reset itself overnight like the games points have


----------



## 3ravens

code out for 15 more minutes


----------



## mpillow

sometimes if you change web browsers it helps when things are not crediting...I switch between firefox and internet explorer


----------



## hoggie

although interestingly, it still gave me some swagbucks for my search just now, even though it claimed that it couldn't FIND any web pages at all for my search term LOL so long as it keeps coughing out the bucks I don't mind TOO Much


----------



## Terri

The code is out.


----------



## mpillow

25 point bonus invite for superpoints
http://superpoints.com/bonus/i3qacc

o


----------



## mpillow

misspillow has joined team Dads in the Swagbucks battle of Dads vs Grads


----------



## Pam6

I am on team Dads as well! Go Dads!


----------



## mpillow

had a good week...but will be under 100 today...nothing credits and I'm beat...son graduated last night finished milking at 11pm and then a bbq today and a bunch of potatoes and peaches to salvage from the food pantry....I need a double espresso!


----------



## Pam6

I have not hit 100 SB for the last several days! The weather has been so nice and I have been BUSY!! I took the kids swimming this evening and I got bit by SOMETHING that made a spot on my thigh swell up the size of a softball and it is hot! While I was out milking this evening the mosquitoes about ate me alive! UGH! 
We have VBS this week so I will not be getting much swagging done again this week!


----------



## mpillow

I have to get on with the final touches in the garden and the financial paperwork for son going to college <---what a nightmare (finances and loans)...if I cosign a loan then I should also get life ins. on him to cover the loan...blah blah.....just one more thing to do!

I did get 12 pints of peach jam made from the food pantry "pig food" LOL and some sprouty potatoes that are still table worthy! Spent $110 on groceries between kmart and save a lot and swagging paid for $80....which allowed us some gas money for the car and truck...we've been taking a lot to the dump lately and cleaning out a couple of sheds....no paying job yet but plenty of "work" around the house to be sure!


----------



## Pam6

Awesome on the peach jam! I am still slacking on Swagging! 
I have gotten two of the Collector Bills!


----------



## mpillow

oy~~ the student loan stuff is just too much---calling the school tomorrow b4 I mess things up....dont see how we will get a loan with no income beyond groc. gas ins and taxes but ???


----------



## Terri

They have changed the swagbucks searches.

I have gotten into the pleasant habit of usng the swagbucks search to get onto the news, which often gets me some bucks as well. This evening, however, my usual request was met with an "item not found" message.

On the GOOD side, I can still get to the newspaper I was after: I just have to type the word "newspaper" before I type in the name of the on-line paper!

It is a little different, but it still works!


----------



## Terri

Swag codes are out, and they are good for 25 minutes longer!


----------



## mpillow

just got my last dads and grads collector bill!


----------



## Pam6

I did not get all the cb.


----------



## DustyOpal

I'm very new to SB and yesterday was the first time I did the My Daily Goal section. It said if I made 80 SB I would get a bonus 8 SB. I looked in my ledger, and I have not seen a credit for it. I would like to know when that shows up because I want to make sure I'm doing it right. Thank you.


----------



## Pelenaka

DustyOpal said:


> I'm very new to SB and yesterday was the first time I did the My Daily Goal section. It said if I made 80 SB I would get a bonus 8 SB. I looked in my ledger, and I have not seen a credit for it. I would like to know when that shows up because I want to make sure I'm doing it right. Thank you.


Usually the bonus bucks are added to your account @ the end of the promotion. If your meter reached 80 then your doing it right. 

Pam6- I was off by one cb the bachlor. The cb promotion before that I only got 9s & 7s the whole time it was in play. Oh well I'm working 6 days aweek now so np, but it would have been nice to score one of these cb collections. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
thirtyfivebyninety


----------



## katlupe

Today, I FINALLY was able to complete a survey! I earned 60 sb on it! :bouncy:


----------



## Pam6

YAY! The CODE that is out helped me meet today's goal!


----------



## farmerstac

swag code is out


----------



## Terri

Speaking of codes, I am having trouble fnding them! I can only find them about 1 day out of 3.

I check the blog, twitter, flicker, and facebook every day.


(I did get today's, thanks for saying it was out!)

Any advice?


----------



## mpillow

I'm over 600 today and 330 yesterday...picked strawberries with my girls and a neighbor today....yummy fun!


----------



## DustyOpal

WOW!! That's a lot of points. I am going to make it to 450 today which means I can cash out for my first Amazon GC. I am going to ask what I think is a stupid question. You can stack these GC, right? So I can save up a bunch of them to use all at once?

It's been years since I did points stuff. I used to do so many, freeride, beenz, I can't remember which ones. I made hundreds and hundreds of dollars. I didn't know there were any good ones left. This is great!


----------



## Pam6

Don't forget there will be 60 points in codes out today! Only 17 minutes left on the first code of the day!


----------



## mpillow

missed the first one...had no clue it was a code day LOL....I'm so busy this time of year!


----------



## mpillow

start superpoints anyone? 25 point bonus invite:
http://superpoints.com/bonus/l78w2k


----------



## mpillow

this 50 is good for 7 hrs
http://superpoints.com/bonus/4liaw7


----------



## mpillow

Just a reminder there are sites to help you earn more swags

I'm on dial up at the moment so you'll have to search for "Rockin Robin's Swagbucks tutorial"
and on facebook "swagbucks offers that credit"
and "mycoupon reward programs"

there is another c0de site that one of us will PM you with....**codes should not be posted in public nor should links to such sites**

Hope you are all doing well on the bonus bar....Haven't had a referral point in days but I've had goodluck on peanut surveys and trusted surveys...over 400 today! Now if my garden would just grow!


----------



## Pam6

No referral points here either!  I wonder if they have just maxed out or just given up! I got a 27 on a search this morning. Of course I am at 80 points right now, the goal is 100, and I have to leave shortly and will be gone the rest of the day. 
I am going to pick up my breeder buckling that I am going to raise up and use this fall. I have 750 points to go then I will be getting another $50 AGC!


----------



## Terri

3 days ago I was able to request a $25 paypal deposit. What is an an AGC?


----------



## mpillow

Terri said:


> 3 days ago I was able to request a $25 paypal deposit. What is an an AGC?


AGC amazon gift card....cheaper than paypal...450sb for $5....you copy and paste the gc number onto your amazon acct when swagbucks list it under my gift cards....I'm building my amazon acct for my son's college texts but I also get kmart/sears gc to buy groceries and clothing with....also some CVS gc for sale shopping as well as Walmart gc....I usually purchase these when they are the daily" braggable bargain"


----------



## mpillow

thank you Rainydayz for giving me some sunshine on swags!


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks are out!


----------



## Terri

The swag code is out


----------



## mpillow

thanks terri!


----------



## Terri

There is another swag code out, but only for another 15 minutes!


----------



## lsarah

Hi! I joined swagbucks after reading about it here on this forum. I have a couple ofs questions. 

Do you strike out on a lot of surveys and only wind up with one point? I have been answering surveys for days now, and about half way through almost all of them, I get a notice that it is full, or over, or I don't qualify. One took over 45 minutes, then after the very last question, the survey froze up and I didn't get my 150 points. After a week and hours of answering I am only up to 295 points.

Am i going about it all wrong?

Thanks! ~Lori


----------



## Terri

Yes, I only complete perhaps 3 surveys a week. I usually do a survey (or try to) when I first get up, because the competition for the surveys is less.

I also get the best results for getting search points earoly in the morning. Though, after I get search points, I will not get any more survey points for at least an hour.

The games are good for 10 points a day, by the way!


----------



## Pam6

I rarely do surveys. Having the swagmobile app helps a lot! It is 50 points a day. Then I generally get another 50 points a day up and above that. 
Are you checking your inbox for the 3 point video survey?


I reached 5900 points this morning so I am cashing out a $50 AGC today!!


----------



## lsarah

Okay - still learning the ropes here. Thanks to both of you for answering my questions! I will eventually figure it out.

~Lori


----------



## WV Farm girl

I understand that you can get swag bucks from purchases from Amazon? How do you go about that? I am ready to cash out $25 worth of AGCs and if I can get more swag bucks for usign them then that is what I want to do.


----------



## mpillow

WV Farm girl said:


> I understand that you can get swag bucks from purchases from Amazon? How do you go about that? I am ready to cash out $25 worth of AGCs and if I can get more swag bucks for usign them then that is what I want to do.


I'm not sure if amazon is on the list....click tools, select even more then shop and earn....for the list....mine its down check back later....but you click on the store link to shop to earn your swags

As far as surveys go its hit and miss but I do try just because they do pay really well....had 2 of the 163 advertisement ones under trusted surveys and some other 50 point ones....then make sure you do the peanut lab survey questionaire....those are usually 10min and 60 swags....I do a lot of theses ones!
Also under the trial pay wall the Lab 42 surveys thru fb and twitter are easy 45 swags....I like those ones too! Follow the facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/swagbucksoffersthatcredit

for help on whats paying to maximize your time and swags

I've had a good month....$216.56 from swagbucks, GH, Irazoo, superpoints and unique rewards (combined)....about 3hrs a day at most 
Got the bonus all 13 days too!


----------



## Pelenaka

WV Farm girl said:


> I understand that you can get swag bucks from purchases from Amazon? How do you go about that? I am ready to cash out $25 worth of AGCs and if I can get more swag bucks for usign them then that is what I want to do.


When the swagstore was stocking YaySave $5 gift cards I bought the max 5, two months in a row. Then when YaySave had a buy x amount & get 500 sb I loaded up on tp and a few other personal care items I coudln't barter for. Started with free $ & made more free $ for spending it !

I really miss those YaySave gift cards :sob:


~~ pelenaka ~~
thirtyfivebyninety: I Made the Buffalo Paper


----------



## mpillow

posted a 50 point invite to superpoints on the super thread.....


----------



## Pam6

Mpillow, your PM box is full!!


----------



## mpillow

I was trying to clear it last night and got a server error and was running low on battery... its got room now!


----------



## mpillow

Happy 4th if July all! 

Code on the blog! 10 sb


----------



## WV Farm girl

I requested an AGC on 6/30 but have never received the e-mail verfication. Am I missing something? I clicked on the purchase button and it said I would receive the e-mail within 48 hrs and nothing.


----------



## mpillow

Click on your pic/name(upper right) select order status.....it will say -verified -or -in my gift cards- if it has been completed/available


----------



## Pam6

You may need to check your spam folder. If it says not yet verified you can have it send you another verification email.


----------



## farmerstac

swag codes out on twitter


----------



## mpillow

I wanted to talk a little more about surveys...Trusted Surveys...

I've gotten 1 to try granola bars....sign up for trial was 100 follow up was 75sb...DD qualified for a toothpaste survey...150 and 75 plus free toothpaste...
Just recently I signed up to do a cigarette survey for 200...12 packs of cigs to try and 3 5min surveys and it says I'll get a $35 check for completing....I don't smoke but my friend does and she filled out the paper survey and I entered it...she got $72 worth of cigs and I might get $35 check and chance of future testing for the company....

So please do try the trusted surveys regularly!


----------



## Terri

I do not have goodluck with surveys, unless it is early in the morning. When enough of the surveys have gotten results they close it, and too often I get cut off with "Sorry, we have received enough responses".

I take the trusted surveys for the consolation point, and when I get a couple of surveys a week that is just extra!


----------



## jamala

superpoints 25 point invite;

http://superpoints.com/bonus/1352tp


----------



## Terri

The swag code is out


----------



## farmerstac

New swag code out for the next hour


----------



## farmerstac

on twitter for another 15 minutes


----------



## farmerstac

is out on the blog for another 50 minutes


----------



## Terri

This time the points are small: sometimes when they do that they do a second swag code later! I will try to check regularly!


----------



## farmerstac

Another swag code out on twitter for another hour


----------



## Terri

swag code is out!


----------



## Terri

EFFICIENCY!

Because it would be very expensive to swag all of the time-we all have other things to do as well- I thought it would be great to share how to be efficient!

To start with, I let the swag TV run while I do other things. It does mean that I have to stope every bit to start another show, but I can still get a fair amount of points while getting something else done

For the games, I like crusher the best. I do not have to go as far a I can: as long as I have at least 10,000 points or so I get credit. Because I ENJOY crusher, I consider that part of my break time instead of work time. We all have to sit down sometimes.

Searches. It is far easier to get points by searching first thing in the morning. I usually get points within 5-20 searches if it is early, so, over brakfast I type in the name of a news feed I check every day one letter at a time while allowing a pause between searches. That usually gets me points, and then I watch the news while I eat.

Radium one always has things to watch at one swag buck per view, noso is 2 swagbucks per day, and the daily poll is i swagbuck per day.

Surveys. I go in assuming that I will get 1 consolation point. I check 2-4 surveys per day, and if I get to complete a survey, good!

Doing the above, I can get the points I want while not spending too much time at it. Because, there is a garden to tend and meals to cook and other things more valuable to do.

Will anybody else share their tips with those of us who have not yet figured things out?????


----------



## farmerstac

on the widget for another 30 minutes


----------



## farmerstac

out on facebook for another 30 minutes


----------



## mpillow

the facebook page swagbucks offers that pay is what I use....multiple windows and multile tabs in each window.....I got rid of the swag toolbar so I have in my swag window--a tab for games, a swagtv tab, an offers tab, trusted surveys tab and the main page....for search...

Another window I have the superpoints button, gifthulk treasure box, and irazoo search.

Another window is Unique rewards, email(s), facebook and this site.....and my kindle running mobile tv

Too much video at once will bog things down so I'm careful with that..on my laptop.


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks is out for an hour!


----------



## farmerstac

is out


----------



## Terri

The swag code is out.

And, I cashed out for a $25 paypal deposit! I realize that you get a bit more at Walmart but I would burn too much gas to get there!

Money is good: money is fine. Money will do!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another 10 minutes


----------



## mpillow

remember my ciggarette survey??? Got my $35 check yesterday!


----------



## farmerstac

Another code out for an hour and half on facebook


----------



## Terri

The swag code is out!


----------



## mpillow

Is anyone looking to do superpoints?

25 point bonus invite!
http://superpoints.com/bonus/nse5cp good for 2 days (exp july21)


----------



## mpillow

offers I did today...
trial pay iphone 7.5 (facebook) 23sb
paymentwall free business mag. 29sb
peanut lab tweet Justin B for 14sb
75 point ad survey 15 min


----------



## mpillow

I'm at 19 consecutive days completing the bonus bar....how is everyone else doing?


----------



## jamala

I made it the first 7 days of the month and then my parents surprised us with a quick 3 night trip to the mountains and the cabins wi fi went out so I missed those days But the beautiful mountains were worth it


----------



## Terri

mpillow said:


> I'm at 19 consecutive days completing the bonus bar....how is everyone else doing?


Me, too!

And, my $25 paypal card was deposited today: I have decided to try for one once a month. :clap: My account for emergencies has now reached its goal (thanks to the swagbucks for topping it off), so now I will decide what other area needs it!


----------



## farmerstac

swag code out worth 8 swagbucks


----------



## Pam6

I have made it 19 consecutive days also! I am going to have to work for today's goal! I have been so busy the last few weeks that I am just barely making the minimum most days! 
I am glad to hear about how well some of you are doing!


----------



## mpillow

Just barely made it today....battery issue....as in forgetting to put it on charge overnight.....


----------



## Terri

I was lucky enough to score a survey. Otherwise I would have had to let it go: there is no way that I could spare the time to get 140 points one point at a time!


----------



## mpillow

code this morning


----------



## farmerstac

Swag code is out for another 50 minutes


----------



## mpillow

code for7


----------



## Terri

Got it!


----------



## mpillow

someone named John sent me a friend request thru swag....I don't recognize you....send me a pm thru here and 'splain who u be...


----------



## farmerstac

swag code out for another 50 minutes


----------



## farmerstac

this one is for 3 swagbucks and ending soon


----------



## mpillow

so sick of the samsung video....ugh!


----------



## mpillow

Tomorrow I should hit 100,000 lifetime points at 99,910!


----------



## mpillow

good deal on grits at amazon:

Great River Organic Milling, Organic Whole Grain Hot Cereal G.R. Breakfast Cereal, 25-Pound Package
by Great River Organic Milling
5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (2 customer reviews) | Like (2)
Price: $18.12 ($0.72 / lb) & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25. Details

In Stock. Only 1 left--order soon. 
Sold by Warehouse Deals and Fulfilled by Amazon. Gift-wrap available.
Want it delivered Wednesday, August 1? Order it in the next 46 hours and 23 minutes, and choose Standard Shipping at checkout. Details


----------



## mpillow

I made it! 100k! 2 more days to make the whole month goal....may God give me a survey each day!


----------



## mpillow

got an 88 survey on lotion 15 min

goal met

1 more day to go!


----------



## Terri

I got a survey on medicine: goal met!

I bet tomorrow's goal is a bear. I think that I will run the TV up to 90% so that tomorrow I will have an easy 3 points.


----------



## farmerstac

swag code out


----------



## Pam6

I am at 83 points for today and I have done my daily 3, games, and swag mobile, and two search wins. I am going to have to work for the rest of the points now! So far I have not gotten any referral points today. 

I have gotten several bigger search wins this month too! A few of my referrals got some big search wins this month too!


----------



## farmerstac

another code it out for another hour


----------



## Pam6

Okay, I guess I did not have to 'work' for those other points! I was still at 83 points for the day when I left for my mom's house and when I came home I had 3 referral wins...50/10/8!! Awesome!! Now I am at 151 points for the day!


----------



## Pam6

The last day for the daily goals! And it is 140 points too! I would hate to blow it by not meeting today's goal since I have made it the whole month so I have got to make sure I meet the goal today! 
So far I have only gotten 4 of the collector bills. My brother has gotten 6 of them!


----------



## mpillow

I'd love any refer points too! I think its going to be a long day! I've tried 10 surveys...nada...


----------



## Pam6

I qualified for the third survey I tried and got 63 Swagbucks! I am at 104 now! I still 24 more points to go on swagmobile and the games! With that 63 point boost I should be good for today!


----------



## mpillow

got a 75 point investment survey---like I have money! LOL just pitched over 140


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Mpillow!! I have 7 points to go!

569 extra bonus points is nothing to sneeze at! I half hope they run this again yet hope they don't because I would hate to miss a day...but I want to go on vacation next month and not have to even think about making a daily goal!


----------



## Terri

Whew! Just when I thought that i would never get a survey........ I have reached 144 points!

The investment survey was fun: I wish they were all like that!


----------



## Terri

I just counted up all of the bonus points and such: I will only be 350 short of earning the $25 dollar paypal deposit that I try for every month. My August payday will come earlier than usual. I am tempted to let it ride and go for a $50 deposit in early September: it will save me a couple of days work!


----------



## Pam6

Way to go on all of the points Terri! That is awesome! 

I STILL have 7 points to go to meet today's goal! Sigh... I need to go play some games or something!


----------



## mpillow

code is up


----------



## farmerstac

Swag code out for 6


----------



## Pam6

I got the code! I also made the goals everyday! YAY!! I still only have 4 of the collector bills though.


----------



## mpillow

just ordered $50 walmart...have to get 200 more points for 5, $5 AGC starting tomorrow.


----------



## Pam6

I just got quads and another collector bill! Now I have 5 of them. I just need the 10 now. 

Congrats on the $50 Walmart Mpillow! You all are rocking out the swagbucks!


----------



## Terri

There are now 10 swagbucks worth of samsung ads on the peanut lab!


----------



## mpillow

Terri said:


> There are now 10 swagbucks worth of samsung ads on the peanut lab!


:goodjob: I'm very far behind today...and I should be home making relish and pickles from garden produce but its too hot....

Not sure I will make all the daily goals this month....garden to do and boy to get off to MMA....got his uniforms computer and sneakers, dress shoes, steel toe boots....only $2500....:grumble:

I need to swag for some grocery money!


----------



## mpillow

got a survey for 75!

Todays bargain is walmart$5 for 539....you can buy gift cards at walmart.com with the walmart egifts for cards to use at actual walmart store....that way you can use up some coupons too!


----------



## mpillow

another swag code extravaganza this Monday 8/6


----------



## mpillow

got a 50sb survey for Nat'l Enq. mag.

goal met!

got 2 $5 wm gc yesterday and 2 this am to go with my $50 on 7/31...DD16 got 2 on her acct yesterday too...Should be able to do a good stock up shopping when the giftcards clear...Down to 125 sb!


----------



## Terri

Swag codes are out, but not for long!


----------



## mpillow

A decent buy on corn oil at amazon:
Crisco Pure Corn Oil, 48-Ounce (Pack of 3)
$14.88 $10.23
Subscribe & Save: $8.70

Get it by Monday, Aug 6 if you order in the next 21 hours and choose one-day shipping.
(4)
Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping. 

I did the subscribe and save...will cancel later


----------



## Terri

There are samsung ads out again on radium and on the home page.

I might not make 100 points today, as there do not seem to be many points offered today!


----------



## Terri

Swag code is out, but expires in 30 minutes or so!


----------



## mpillow

just barely made it today!


----------



## mpillow

amazon grocery purchases today:


Francesco Rinaldi Traditional Meat Pasta Sauce Jars, 45-Ounce (Pack of 4) by Francesco Rinaldi

$28.80 $10.44
Order in the next 29 hours and get it by Tuesday, Aug 7.
$8.87 Subscribe & Save (I got 3 = 12 jars)

Knorr/Lipton Noodles & Sauce, Stroganoff, 4-Ounce Packages (Pack of 12) by Lipton

$19.99 $13.20
Order in the next 26 hours and get it by Tuesday, Aug 7.
$11.22 Subscribe & Save
Get regular delivery of this item and save 15.0%

also taco rice 12 pack and alfredo brocolli 12 pack

Chef Boyardee Mini Ravioli, 15-Ounce Units (Pack of 24)
$49.75 $24.96
Subscribe & Save: $21.22 

and I got the oil for 8.70 the other day
Campbell's SpaghettiOs Dora The Explorer Fun Shapes Pasta, 15-Ounce Cans (Pack of 12)
$17.88 $12.84
Subscribe & Save: $10.91

prices were comparable to grocery stores and I had money at amazon! around $100 total


----------



## Pam6

Big swag code day! Watch for all of the codes!

Those were some great deals Mpillow!


----------



## nightfire

there's a code out until the end of the hour I believe


----------



## mpillow

one more final code coming soon! 

I should get it and that will be all of them.....plus I made my goal...just barely again!


----------



## Terri

The last code is out!


----------



## mpillow

its out!


----------



## Terri

Swag code is out for about 30 minutes.


----------



## mpillow

Peanut feedback survey 84sb 30min on healthcare/hospitals in your area


----------



## farmerstac

for 7 for another 45 minutes


----------



## Terri

There are samsung ads on both radium one and the peanut labs


----------



## mpillow

Hey I got Irazoo points from *keno* today! 

We havent seen her around in a long time!


----------



## mpillow

I need Taekwondeals for 12sb to complete the collector bills!


----------



## farmerstac

is out


----------



## Terri

Now that I have met my goal for emergency money, I have thought of another goal. An EXCITING one!

We own 5 acres outside of town. There is no power to it and no city water, but there is a creek that only goes dry every few years. I can use the water as long as I do not cut off the water to the people downstream. 

I did some figuring. If I earn swagbucks as I have been doing, and add money to it from small daily savings, then in about 2-plus years I SHOULD have enough money to get electricity to my land. It is not a big stretch as both neighbors have it. With electricity I can pump water from the creek with a sump pump or whatever, and water plants near the creek. I am thinking about field corn for chicken feed (The soil is sandy so young corn needs water at least until the roots are deeper) and a line of peonys because they would look wonderful. 

I thought about using a solar powered water pump but that is expensive and batteries are heavy. I think the most cost-effective thing to do would be to have an outdoor outlet, which I could plug a pump into.


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another 40 minutes


----------



## Pam6

farmerstac said:


> is out for another 40 minutes


Thanks! I just got it, after reading your post!


----------



## keno12

Hi! I'm baaaack!  Been busy on SB and other sites...been trying to hit all of them every day. Am making a website where they are all centrally located, bc I've had people asking me how I'm doing it, and this is a MUCH easier way than arranging schedules, driving to meet up somewhere, etc. 

I've managed to get enough coming in now that my copays/meds, etc are paid for all from SB and other sites. Now if I could just figure out a way to get gas to/from town covered, I would be SET! The last 2 months the sites have also paid our cell phone bill. THANK YOU SB and other sites!!  Woohoo!!

Didn't fair so well in the SB mega code the other day. A friend called mid day and asked a favor, so I only got 3 codes. And I was thisclose to meeting my daily goal too! Oh well...I had a lot of fun hanging out with her, and I've spent a LOT of time on the computer lately, so I don't feel too guilty.


----------



## farmerstac

is out for 7 for another 50 minutes.


----------



## Pam6

I only got 3 of the codes on the big swag day too! I went to my mom's and we canned up 21 quarts of hamburger! I was there until midnight so I missed most of the codes! But I did make the goal for the day

I have one Collector Bill yet to get, the 15. 
I have just been cashing mine out for AGC and stashing them in my Amazon Account for Christmas. 
Keno, congrats on being able to pay for all the things you have!


----------



## Terri

Thanks! I got it!


----------



## mpillow

Terri said:


> Thanks! I got it!


Me,too and it met my goal!:goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## Pam6

I am having a great swag day!!
I got the 15 CB today! The last one I needed so I got the 15 bonus points! Then one of my referrals got a 50 on a search win! Then I just got a 29 for my second search win!! WOOT!! 
I am at 191 SB so far for today!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for 7 for a couple of hours


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks has fixed the glitches in their system: Games is now working and my SB score is now correct!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another hour


----------



## mpillow

I just now made the goal....

we had a cookout/bday/off to college party for my son today.....

IT WAS FUN!

Root beer floats and toy guns!


----------



## mpillow

Woo HOO! referrals got me 59 points before I even started today....Happy! Happy! Happy!


----------



## WV Farm girl

I qualified for a 300 point survey! Wow! =)


----------



## Pam6

A little birdie told me there was a Code out!


----------



## Terri

swag code is out for a half-hour!


----------



## farmerstac

for 6 swag bucks for another hour!!


----------



## Terri

There are 20 points worth of samsung ads out there, when you add together the peanut ads and the messages.
And more on radium one!


----------



## farmerstac

is out


----------



## mpillow

I made goal on both swags and gifthulk today!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another 50 minutes


----------



## Terri

Got it!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for 5 swag bucks


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another 45 minutes. Gotta Hurry to grab this one.


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another hour. Its a small one so we should see another later tonight


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another 30 minutes its another 4


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another hour


----------



## grannygardner

Now that Swagbucks is deactivating accounts for people watching SBTV mobile on the computer how are people making up that easy 50 points a day? I'm saving for a Kindle Fire but really miss those extra points.


----------



## Terri

grannygardner said:


> Now that Swagbucks is deactivating accounts for people watching SBTV mobile on the computer how are people making up that easy 50 points a day? I'm saving for a Kindle Fire but really miss those extra points.


What have I missed? 

I watch the SBTV every day,and Iwatch it on my computer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grannygardner

There was a post on the Swagbucks main wall a couple of weeks ago about someone being deactivated for running sbtv mobile on their computer. When that person contacted swagbucks support they got the reply that using the computer was against the rules.


----------



## grannygardner

This is from the swagbucks blog The Dos and Don's of SBTV.

Don&#8217;t view SBTV through any third party site. While we use iframes for some of our special offer partners so that you may view their services and products, we do not allow third party iframes for viewing of SBTV. Only view SBTV directly through Swagbucks.com or through your Swagbucks Mobile App without the aid of any unauthorized software. Again, if you are using these bots or any unauthorized third party software, your account will be detected by compliance and unfortunately deactivated.
These unauthorized SBTV viewing methods go against the intent of SBTV and can jeopardize the good standing of a Swagbucks account. If you do not use any of these methods to attempt to exploit SBTV, then you can continue to actively enjoy SBTV and hopefully max out daily on Swag Bucks earned. While the vast majority of Swagbucks members would never use any of these methods and will never get deactivated, there unfortunately is a dedicated group of users who are always looking to exploit our site and are looking to introduce other members to their cheating methods. 

From what I understand, bluestacks is a third party site.


----------



## Terri

sbtv mobile? Isn't that the swagbucks mobile aps for smart phones? If so, I had no idea that they could be run on a computer: I do not have a smart phone and I do not know much about running them!

I just run the Swagbucks TV on my home computer!


----------



## grannygardner

yes, sbtv mobile. By downloading and installing a program called bluestacks you can run sbtv mobile on a computer. I run the regular Swagbucks TV on my computer also.


----------



## mpillow

granny--I downloade bluestacks but never actually used it...i have a Kindle Fire that I use and it works well for mobile....plus books...and sometimes I drag it along to swag while I'm out or to check sales....public libraries, McDonalds, laundry mats all have free wifi around here.


----------



## Royal.T.Yak

I have had a Swagbucks account since 2010, but I just got back into it. Seems like I can't hardly qualify for any surveys... anyone else have that problem?

I have satellite internet (daily cap) so I can't really stream videos all day long. The search seems to be the best way for me to make bucks... Any other tips?


----------



## Terri

As a rule of thumb, I get 10 points for games, 20 points for radium one and the peanut lab combined, and 15-20 points for searching. Then I use the TV and the surveys (I only get 2 surveys per week), to bring me up to the daily goal. At the end of the month, if you meet the goal every day, you get 500+ points as a bonus.

This gets me a $25 paypal deposit mmost months. 

If you look at it as pennies per hour it is poor, but, I do several searches most days and if I use the swagbucks search engine (and a few more searches), it pays me. And, since I was doing computer games while I sat down ANYWAYS, by playing their games it pays me. Etc.


----------



## MJsLady

Well I stopped trying surveys, even if I got through it froze my pc and never loaded.
Games stopped paying and so did videos.
I may try again once I get the sewing room finished but for not I do not have the patience.


----------



## farmerstac

Code is out for another 20 minutes its a little one so more should come out today


----------



## Terri

I only get paid for the games if I submit my score: then I can collect up to 10 points, and they are awarded every other game! Oh, and a couple of the newer games do not seem to give rewards. Crusher is an old favorite of mine, and it DOES give rewards! I play it to the end of the third round or farther. I do not know why you are having trouble with the video's!


MJsLady said:


> Well I stopped trying surveys, even if I got through it froze my pc and never loaded.
> Games stopped paying and so did videos.
> I may try again once I get the sewing room finished but for not I do not have the patience.


----------



## mpillow

I barely made goal today! 4 more days!


----------



## mpillow

If you don't do superpoints yet....you should! Here is a 50 point invite...good for a couple days!

http://superpoints.com/bonus/vfb6ec

good for one person....


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> I barely made goal today! 4 more days!


I got 121 points yesterday! Only 4 more days to make goal this month but then they will probably start all over again next month! Sigh.... 
I do like the extra bonus points though!


----------



## mpillow

had a quick 88 point survey on wrinkle creams....LOL I'm 41 and have no wrinkles!

Got a 25 point superpoints invite after my 50....lucky me!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for 9 and going fast


----------



## farmerstac

Swag code is out for another hour and half for six


----------



## mpillow

Today's bargain is kmart 25 for 2649!!!!!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another 30 minutes


----------



## mpillow

WOOHOO! another month completed!!!!


----------



## Pam6

With a 15 on a search win I just completed the month! YAY!


----------



## farmerstac

swag code out for the next two hours. Lets start the month with a Bang!


----------



## Jokarva

Swag code out till 5pm PST


----------



## AnnieinBC

There is a code out until 2:30 PST


----------



## Pam6

I got my bonus points today and then cashed out a $50 AGC!! YAY!!


----------



## Terri

The code is out!


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

I have a question about NOSO.

I just started doing this on Monday. I was able to the NOSO but for the last 2 days the screen that pops up is for Government Auction. I can't get it past this screen. Anyone else have this problem or know what I can do to fix it?


----------



## Terri

Swag code is up! But, only for 15-20 minutes!


----------



## Terri

Foghorn Leghorn, I do not get that ad.

However, when I have had trouble with an ad in the past, at the very bottom of the screen my computer was asking me to display all content. Once I OK'd the screen, the ads ran again.


----------



## Terri

Code is out!


----------



## farmerstac

code is out


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks are out for about 20 minutes


----------



## Terri

There is a 100 point candy survey on swagbucks!


----------



## Terri

Swag code is out for 30 minutes


----------



## prairiecomforts

Ok ladies. I know this has probability been discussed before - but can someone tell me how I can watch swag tv on my kindle fire? I can't figure it out and am feeling the gray hairs coming in by the tons this afternoon.


----------



## mpillow

let me dig it up! i'll post the link in a sec


----------



## mpillow

https://sites.google.com/site/swagin101/kindle-fire


----------



## prairiecomforts

mpillow said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/swagin101/kindle-fire


Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Pam6

Does anyone remember if Swagbucks ran any really good sales the Friday after Thanksgiving? 
I am just wondering if I should save up some points for some good deals around then.


----------



## mpillow

I dont recall Pam, sorry.

An old survey credited early this morning for 100sb....goal met w/o even trying!


----------



## Pam6

Swagbucks is being generous early today! I have already got 3 search wins and it is just after noon!


----------



## Terri

Pam6 said:


> Swagbucks is being generous early today! I have already got 3 search wins and it is just after noon!


WOW!

I clicked 3 times and won a search!


----------



## mpillow

60 points in swagcodes tomorrow (wed) in honor of pirate talk day!

Avast! It's A Swag Code Treasure Hunt!


----------



## Pam6

Don't forget about the Swagcodes out today!


----------



## Terri

Today I got 184 points.

Awesome.

Too bad it is only worth about $1.35, but it is more fun than TV. 

And, I ordered 8 peony roots: I hear that they can live forever. The bed has been prepared, and so they can go in as soon as they arrive. I ordered a red, a white, a bright pink, a 2-toned one called gay paree, 2 mineature ones to go against the mail box, and, -here is the REAL splurge- a yellow one called Bartzilla! 

Swagbucks has already paid for half of it, and by November it will have paid for all of it. Yes, swagbucks is definately more fun than TV! I am usually very frugal, and it was fun to do something frivolous!


----------



## mpillow

code alert!


----------



## mpillow

I went to kmart today for cat food & dog food etc....had cpns for $1 off 4 betty crocker potato boxes (2/$3) minus the double cpn and some hormel chili 2/$3 with $1 off 3 cpn that doubled and members got a free box of store brand ritz crackers at $20 and free apple juice 64oz at $25 and $5giftcard at $50....I also got some cheap hot dogs and bologna for $1 a pkg...my order was right at $50 so I got all 3 promos! and paid with swagging gift cards! and a set of full size sheets for $10 on clearence 220tc for my splurge.

nice splurge Terri!


----------



## Pam6

Mpillow, you need to clean out your PM box!!


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> Mpillow, you need to clean out your PM box!!


sorry I'm slow! my head is full too....I have a bad cold:tmi:


----------



## Terri

Swagcode is out for 4 hours!


----------



## Pam6

Code out for another 20 minutes!

I am having a hard time making today's goal! I have already got 3 search wins, played games, done the daily 3, swagmobile, and I still need 20 more points!


----------



## Terri

Has anybody elsehad trouble getting cash deposted into their paypal account? I do it EVERY mot, but ths month Swagbucks claims that my paypal account is not verified. But, it *IS* verified!!!!!!!!!!! It even says "verfied" on my paypal account page!

I contacted swagbucks yesterday but I have had no response. Has anybody else had this trouble?


----------



## Terri

Code is out for the next few minutes!


----------



## grannygardner

Thanks. Got it with two minutes to spare.


----------



## Terri

Code is out for 20 minutes!


----------



## collinatedsue

Hi Terri
I'm sorry it took me so long to respond. I haven't ordered any Paypal this month. But I just tried to order amazon. It looks like the verification has changed. They are mailing me a postcard then I have to put in the code on the postcard to order. Guess it's not just Paypal.
Thanx Sue


----------



## farmerstac

is out grabbed it before its gone.


----------



## Pam6

Swagbucks Official Blog Â» Introducing A Scream Challenge!


----------



## Pam6

There is a code out! 

It sure seems weird not having to meet a goal today! I feel like I am missing it! LOL!


----------



## mpillow

Code out for 20 min


----------



## KyMama

How do I know when I've maxed out SBTV and the mobile SBTV? Does it let me know?

Thanks


----------



## pamda

I took almost all summer off from all points..not very frugal, but really needed. I am back...started on pirate day. So now to get back in the swing of things and get my Christmas money rolling in.


----------



## Pam6

KyMama said:


> How do I know when I've maxed out SBTV and the mobile SBTV? Does it let me know?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it will say "You have reached your daily limit."


----------



## KyMama

Thank you Pam6. I'm trying to start doing swagbucks more consistently so please bear with me as I ask questions. This one is about the daily goal. Do all your swagbucks count towards it, or is it just certain things. The reason I'm asking is because I did a special offer that was worth 50 SB but it's not included in my daily total. ETA: Nevermind. It added them, it was just delayed about 30 minutes. 

Have y'all joined a team for the Scream Challenge?


----------



## Pam6

I am on the Vampire team. I was really hoping to be a zombie though! LOL!


----------



## pamda

I'm a zombie....but I wanna be a vampire..lol...


----------



## Terri

Swag code is out for 30 minutes!


----------



## KyMama

pamda said:


> I'm a zombie....but I wanna be a vampire..lol...


Me too!


----------



## KyMama

When does the mobile reset? I managed to max it out yesterday, but it is still saying I've reached my daily limit.

TIA


----------



## KyMama

There's a code out until 10:30 pdt.


----------



## Terri

Got the code!


----------



## Pam6

KyMama said:


> When does the mobile reset? I managed to max it out yesterday, but it is still saying I've reached my daily limit.
> 
> TIA


Mine will say that too but as soon as I start playing it it will start the meter to going again.


----------



## KyMama

Pam6 said:


> Mine will say that too but as soon as I start playing it it will start the meter to going again.


Thank you. I will let it run and see what happens.


----------



## Terri

Has anybody gotten their september bonus points, yet?


----------



## Sandhills

I just signed up for swagbucks and I was wondering if I have to tie it into my facebook account. Also, do I have to download the tool bar?


----------



## Pam6

Sandhills said:


> I just signed up for swagbucks and I was wondering if I have to tie it into my facebook account. Also, do I have to download the tool bar?


No, you do not need to tie it to your FB but if you do you will be able to get more points!


----------



## Pam6

There is a code out.

I haven't got my September bonus yet!


----------



## Pam6

I got my bonus points a little bit ago! 551 points!


----------



## KyMama

There's a code until 2pm pdt!


----------



## Terri

Swag code is out for 9 points!


----------



## KyMama

Code out for 5 SBs until 4pm PDT!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for another 50 minutes.


----------



## farmerstac

for a couple of hours.


----------



## Terri

swag codes are out!


----------



## RedRider

I can never find those codes. Any tips?

RedRider


----------



## pamda

After taking the summer off, I have been able to send for 2 gift cards for Amazon and got one from Bing also....I used all that I had on my account for laundry soap and t paper...stuff I have to have at no cost ecept a few minutes on line....got to love it.


----------



## pamda

RedRider said:


> I can never find those codes. Any tips?
> 
> RedRider


Look in the blog, the big slider on the home page, sometimes on swag tv. I always look at the swagbucks page on facebook....usually there is a clue to find it or the place it is (like the blog) or widget etc....hope this helps


----------



## Terri

Swag code is out!


----------



## Terri

They haven't announced it yet, but there are 6 more swagbucks on the blog!


----------



## pamda

code in blog..


----------



## mpillow

struggling for the goal today....


----------



## Pam6

How are you all doing with the Collector Bills? I have one more to go! 
I have made the ghoul meter goal everyday. A couple days have been hard though.


----------



## Pam6

I got all of the collector bills!


----------



## farmerstac

is out for 6


----------



## cindybode

Hi all! Just saw this thread and signed up. I have 75 points so far. I discovered that I could get the mobile app on my Kindle Fire, so I'm just letting the music videos play at the moment.

Question for all of you experienced people - I noticed that a $5 Amazon card is 450 sb, but a $50 card is 5,900 sb. Umm . . . do they think we can't do math? Is there a reason why I wouldn't want to just get ten $5 cards? Other than the pain involved in paying with multiple gift cards, of course.


----------



## Pam6

cindybode said:


> Hi all! Just saw this thread and signed up. I have 75 points so far. I discovered that I could get the mobile app on my Kindle Fire, so I'm just letting the music videos play at the moment.
> 
> Question for all of you experienced people - I noticed that a $5 Amazon card is 450 sb, but a $50 card is 5,900 sb. Umm . . . do they think we can't do math? Is there a reason why I wouldn't want to just get ten $5 cards? Other than the pain involved in paying with multiple gift cards, of course.


You can only get 5 of the same card in a month so you have no choice but to pick something else to use your points on after you get your 5 $5 Amazon gift cards. 

I usually watch the comedy videos on swagmobile because they shorter.


----------



## cindybode

Ah, OK. I missed that little detail. Thanks!


----------



## mpillow

mega code day tomorrow 7am EST...start


----------



## Pam6

Don't forget about all of the codes that are going to be out today! 70 points in total!


----------



## Terri

During the last week or two, I have only been getting points for 2 searches a day. It is easy to get search points in the morning and after 2 in the afternoon, but I have not gotten any other points.

Is anyone else seeing this pattern, or is it a fluke? Might they have dropped the maximum search points from 4 wins to 2?


----------



## Pam6

I find when it comes around to the Swagcode extravagana days the search wins always go way down. I think it is there way of making up for all of the points they gave away. 
Here are my search wins:
10/31/12	Searching the Web	7 SB
10/31/12	Searching the Web	7 SB
10/30/12	Searching the Web	7 SB
10/30/12	Searching the Web	12 SB
10/29/12	Searching the Web	9 SB
10/29/12	Searching the Web	28 SB
10/28/12	Searching the Web	7 SB
10/28/12	Searching the Web	7 SB
10/28/12	Searching the Web	9 SB
10/27/12	Searching the Web	7 SB
10/27/12	Searching the Web	9 SB
10/26/12	Searching the Web	10 SB
10/26/12	Searching the Web	14 SB


----------



## Terri

Ah, well. I see that you won 3 times on the 28th. So they ARE giving out more then 2, they are just hard to get!


----------



## Pam6

Code out!


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks AGAIN for 22 minutes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri

And again for 13 minutes!


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks are out until 4 central time!


----------



## WV Farm girl

I just won 39 swagbucks on a search! 

Yesterday I won 2x within 10 minutes. One for 10 & the other for 9 swag bucks. Yay!!


----------



## Terri

They seem to have changed the pattern of search wins! I used to be able to win up to two times in the AM and up to two times after 2 PM, but I won 3 times this morning!


----------



## cindybode

I just got enough to get my first gift card! I'm just going to let them pile up and go for a bigger card, but I like knowing that I have enough to at least get something!


----------



## Annsni

cindybode said:


> I just got enough to get my first gift card! I'm just going to let them pile up and go for a bigger card, but I like knowing that I have enough to at least get something!


It's a better deal to get 5 $5 cards than to buy the $25 card. The $25 card is the worst deal. Best to get your 5 $5 cards then work towards a $50 over a few months.


----------



## bluemoonluck

I got 29 SB's for a search today!


----------



## cindybode

There's a code out now till 3pm PST


----------



## Pam6

I got my October bonus and so far I am up 741 swagbucks for today!! WOOT! I am very close to cashing out a $50 AGC!


----------



## Annsni

Pam6 said:


> I got my October bonus and so far I am up 741 swagbucks for today!! WOOT! I am very close to cashing out a $50 AGC!


That's awesome!! I got 362 bonus points today. Not bad considering I couldn't finish out the month AND missed one collector buck because of Sandy.


----------



## Pam6

Did you all get the email from Swagbucks about the change in price on the gift cards??? WOOT!!
A Difficult Choice - Swagbucks TV

I am off to cash out my $50 AGC!! That is a 900 point savings! I MIGHT be able to get another $50 card in plus all of my $5 cards in for Nov and Dec now too! (The $5 AGC are still 450 SB.)

ETA: I am going to get the $15 AGC for 1500 points after I get my 5 $5 AGC because they are the same point conversions as the 5000 point $50 AGC!!


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks are out for 13 minutes!


----------



## cindybode

> I got my October bonus and so far I am up 741 swagbucks for today!!


Could you walk some of us newbies through how you got so many sb in one day? I am struggling to get even close to 100 most days - it seems I rarely qualify for surveys, and I can't do anything that requires me to buy something or that needs a credit card. The most I've ever gotten on a search is 9. Any tips on how to rack up bucks faster would be appreciated - this may be my only option for getting my kids something for Christmas.


----------



## Annsni

cindybode said:


> Could you walk some of us newbies through how you got so many sb in one day? I am struggling to get even close to 100 most days - it seems I rarely qualify for surveys, and I can't do anything that requires me to buy something or that needs a credit card. The most I've ever gotten on a search is 9. Any tips on how to rack up bucks faster would be appreciated - this may be my only option for getting my kids something for Christmas.


A few things: 

* Make sure you do searches throughout the day. You can almost always get doubles in a day and triples many days. I'm on doubles today and am now randomly going over and doing a search, hoping for another search win before bed.

* Play games. You can play 10 games for 10 sb. I play Drop 3 because I can get it running on it's own and not have to worry about it. Actually, I only get to the screen where it says "play" (after clicking on "Play for Free") and I let it sit for a few minutes before I go back to game description. Every 2 games, you get 2 sb.

* SBTV - Do the videos!! You can do SBTV mobile on your android device but I play them on my iPad even though they don't actually play. But they credit so that's fine!! I can get 20-30 sb pretty quickly this way.

* Do your dailies - poll and NOSO, and if you can, install the toolbar and use it each day for another sb. This will get you 4 just doing this.

* Do the Peanut Lab surveys. I can usually get one or two of those to credit.

* Go on the Facebook page for SwagBucks and also Swag Bucks Offers that Credit to get info on what's crediting and what's not.

Those are just some ideas that I do. I'm sure getting 700 SB was thanks to surveys. I've had just a handful of days like that!


----------



## Annsni

Oh! And I forgot about coupons - if you can download the coupon program, use the coupons from SB because you get some decent money with them!


----------



## cindybode

Have you had any problems with the special offers not working? I will go through the whole thing, and then somewhere near the end it'll just take me to a blank screen, and I don't get the promised swagbucks.


----------



## Annsni

cindybode said:


> Have you had any problems with the special offers not working? I will go through the whole thing, and then somewhere near the end it'll just take me to a blank screen, and I don't get the promised swagbucks.


Yep - a lot of the special offers are junk. If you get a blank screen, try to refresh the page. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS get a screen shot of the last page and leave it open for a while. Give it the allotted time to credit and then submit a ticket. I've had to submit a ticket numerous times. But the Swag Bucks Offers that Pay on Facebook helps because people post what does and doesn't pay.


----------



## cindybode

Oh cool - I didn't know that page existed! Thanks!


----------



## cindybode

Code out till 3pm PST


----------



## cindybode

Another code till 11pm PST


----------



## Terri

The Swagbucks I get from faster to slower:
The poll is fast!
NOSO is also fast
Searches pay but there is usually a time period before you can win again: I search first thing and then, later in the day, I search again. I usually win 2-3 times.
Special offers: you can play a few at a time as so they are really as fast as the poll!
There are usually a video sometiime during the dison the main page, grab those for a fast point!
Surveys pay big but I lack patience so I only do them 1-2 times a week.
Lastly, videos. If you are close to the daily goal I CERTAINLY watch some to bring my points up! Otherwise it is time consuming to watch videos. Very time consuming, though I watch news clips to find out what is hapening in Greece and so forth! I like the news, and if they pay me even a little bit it is a bonus!
Coupons pay twice: once at the grocery and again for points.
Keep an eye on the bonus points: if you make them several days in a row then you get a big slug of points added to your account the next month. I have slightly reluctantly decided that it is too time consuming to get EVERY bonus point out there, as more time running the house frugally pays more, but I do get most of them.It can be time consuming but if you are watching TV then you can get points at the same time.

Some people run aps but my phone is too basic. If I make my bonus points every day I can clear over $25 a month, and it takes up to 10 days to be added to my paypal account.

I forgot to mention games! They are not terribly time effective but they are fun, so I call that recreation and let it be!


----------



## cindybode

I have a Kindle Fire, and I let the videos play while I'm doing whatever else I'm doing. Most of the time I turn the sound down.


----------



## Pam6

Swagmobile gets me halfway to the goal nearly everyday. I leave the sound off too. 

I always go to the SB FB page and find out what the win count is and if people say they are on dubs (2 wins) or Trips (3 wins) then I start searching until I the number of wins everyone else is on. 

I was just reading and there is no limit on the gift cards you can redeem from now until Dec 31 (with the exception of the 5 $5 AGC). But they are matching a point per penny on all other cards and no limit so you can get 10 $25 paypal or 12 $15 AGC if you earn enough points to redeem that many!! 

I would be hard pressed to get my 5 $5 and then get more than 2 $15 cards in a moth. That right there is over 5000 points! 

Yeah, try meeting as many of the daily goals as you can because it gives you a big boost the next month.


----------



## KyMama

I managed to get all my daily bonuses last month. It was the first time I've done that, and it was a lot of work. I let the mobile run all day on my phone, and would do some SBTV at the end of the day if I needed it. It got really tough at the end of the month when my brand new laptop crashed. :flame: 

I'm not doing so hot this month though. After all the work last month I'm almost burned out on swagbucks. I still do the daily earning checklist and searches, but that's about it.


----------



## cindybode

I could see getting burned out - I struggled at bit to hit the goal yesterday, and when I got up today I had a hard time drumming up any enthusiasm for the project. But then I decided that this was going to be my job right now, so I just made myself get started, and then it wasn't too bad.

I can definitely see where other homesteading things would be more profitable, but on a chilly almost-winter day when I don't have a whole lot that I can do, why not? And if other things take priority and I don't meet the goal for a certain day, I'm not gonna stress about it.


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks are out! And, it is small enough so that there MIGHT be a second one!


----------



## mpillow

I'm going to try cant beat free to replace superpoints

CantBeatFree.net - Members - Register


----------



## Annsni

I don't know if it's still around for others but there was a video on the homepage for Small Business Saturday for 2 sb. I never refreshed the homepage and just clicked the video, watched it (32 seconds long) then closed it and clicked on the front page link again. I was able to watch it 60 times. Yes SIXTY times!!! 120 easy Swag Bucks for just clicking a video. I actually went out to ride my friend's horse and left my son to finish playing them. LOL


----------



## Pam6

Code out for 10 SB for the next 10 hours! 

Happy Thanksgiving! I hope you all have a blessed day!


----------



## cindybode

I have earned $30 in gift cards so far. I'm excited! I've joined similar programs in the past, but either it was almost impossible to get points, or you needed so many to get anything, that it just wasn't worth it. This one actually works! Thanks to everyone who has posted - your tips have been really helpful.


----------



## Annsni

I've ordered $75 in Amazon gift cards just this month (although the $50 was a build up of points from the last couple of months) and in the last 3 days, I'm back up to 600 points again. I really work to get at least the daily goal each day and anything above that is gravy.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

I would love to be able to get that many points. Unfortunately, it seems that I have to struggle for every point. It takes me about a week to get enough for a $5 Amazon gift card. *sigh*

I'm glad that every one else is getting lots of points though. I think it's great.


----------



## mpillow

I highly recommend using good virus software and this program to run your browser in for a second layer of defense Sandboxie - Download Sandboxie

I got a nasty virus and nearly lost my laptop but now I use the sandboxie program

You will need to run your browser outside of sandbox for updates to happen....make sure you dont have anything else open for flash, mozilla and that sort of updates


----------



## Annsni

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I would love to be able to get that many points. Unfortunately, it seems that I have to struggle for every point. It takes me about a week to get enough for a $5 Amazon gift card. *sigh*
> 
> I'm glad that every one else is getting lots of points though. I think it's great.


Make sure you do 10 games a day for 10 SB. I let Drop3 run by itself and in just a short amount of time, I can get those 10.

At least 2 searches a day will get you 12-20 SB.

Do your daily poll and NOSO as well for another 3.

Then I follow "Swagbucks Offers that Credit" on Facebook and try to watch for which special offers work and I'll do those (with a junk e-mail addy (a gmail address that I don't use but can access if I have to confirm an e-mail) and a google phone number). 

Finally, I try to do a few of the surveys - either in Trusted Surveys or Peanut Labs. I got a 125 SB survey today and did another one that is a two parter so I'll get those SB tomorrow.

OH! And do SBTV. You can get up to 150 SB for that. I do it on my iPad whole I'm on my computer or puttering around the house. Just keep hitting the next video and before you know it, I've got at least 30 SB from that by the end of the day (no way I can get through 50 rounds for 150 SB but I can do 10 pretty easily).


----------



## cindybode

Yeah, I get a lot by just letting the videos play on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Pam6

My search wins for today!!!

11/24/12	Searching the Web	59 SB
11/24/12	Searching the Web	39 SB
11/24/12	Searching the Web	21 SB

What I really need is a 6 so I can complete my collector bills!! But I will take this for sure!!


----------



## Annsni

Pam6 said:


> My search wins for today!!!
> 
> 11/24/12	Searching the Web	59 SB
> 11/24/12	Searching the Web	39 SB
> 11/24/12	Searching the Web	21 SB
> 
> What I really need is a 6 so I can complete my collector bills!! But I will take this for sure!!


NO WAY!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Pam6

Annsni said:


> NO WAY!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


Thank you! Yep, it is my biggest day for search wins EVER!!


----------



## mpillow

Wow Pam! I think its my turn...only little ones for me but I did get all the bills yesterday~!

*MONDAY MONDAY MONDAY*
_Beginning at 4am PST on Monday, November 26th we are celebrating Cyber Funday by giving you the opportunity to earn up to 70 Swag Bucks through Swag Codes alone! Get ready to go on a Swag Code shopping spree, as you hunt around the Swagbucks site in search of rewarding codes. If this will be your first Swag Code Extravaganza, boy are you in for a treat! Click here to learn all about Swag Codes_


----------



## Pam6

Whew!! I finally got the 6 and completed the collection!! YAY!!


----------



## fellini123

Terri said:


> I do not have goodluck with surveys, unless it is early in the morning. When enough of the surveys have gotten results they close it, and too often I get cut off with "Sorry, we have received enough responses".
> 
> I take the trusted surveys for the consolation point, and when I get a couple of surveys a week that is just extra!


Ok I am VERY new to this and I have tried to do things for a week now will very little results. When I try to do a survey it will say "Redirecting you to survey" then it will say done and the page is blank. I have tried to play games, and at first it worked fine. As of yesterday my screennis just blank, nothing comes up. 
I have removed cookies, history and cleared my cache still nothing. I have written to customer comments and gotten "clear you cache and history." I've done that, no joy!!
So what can I do?? I dont do FB so that is out, nor anyother social media. Is it just a waste of time for me??
Alice in Virginia


----------



## nickvree

Giving this a try. I'll probably have some newb questions, so forgive me in advance


----------



## nickvree

Annsni said:


> Make sure you do 10 games a day for 10 SB. I let Drop3 run by itself and in just a short amount of time, I can get those 10.


Dumb question #1 - is it 10 different games, or 10 'rounds', where you can play the same game multiple times?


----------



## Terri

nickvree said:


> Dumb question #1 - is it 10 different games, or 10 'rounds', where you can play the same game multiple times?


You can play just one game if you like, and get swagbucks every other game. Some of the newer games do not pay off at all, but, crusher and foozle will!


----------



## cindybode

> When I try to do a survey it will say "Redirecting you to survey" then it will say done and the page is blank. I have tried to play games, and at first it worked fine. As of yesterday my screennis just blank, nothing comes up.


How's your flash player?


----------



## Terri

For the newbies.....

The easiest points are in special offers, then click on radium one. Almost all of the 1 swagbucks (SB) are look at the ad, get an SB.

MAny of the games will give you points: I think the fastest and easiest is FYOOZD, I did mispell it earlier. 

At the home page, every day there is a poll worth 1 SB and NOSO is worth 2. 

Searches: I find the first few searches of the day are very easy to get points for. After that it gets harder but I usually get 2-3 wins. It does not matter what your search term is, so, knock yourself out! Have you ever wondered what a Monkey Puzzzle tree looks like, or a Chinese womans bound foot? There are pictures on-line, and looking them up through the Swagbucks search engine will get you usually 6-12 SGs per win. You CAN get more than that: I got 19 points on a dearch last week and I have gotten more, but that is unusual.

Lastly, the TV clips. They do not pay well, but they can get you up to your daily goal, which which can get you bonus points. You get 3 points per 10 clips watched. Now, they might not be very profitable but I LIKE watching the news clips with breakfast. BBC, I have noticed, can put world news into a nutshell, so you can get a quick overview of any big worldwide story. 

There are, of course, many ways to gets SGs, but the above gives a lot of SGs for a fairly short time of effort. Doing the above I get $25+ per month.

If any newbie wants to sign up, it is done by either going to Swagbucks to sign up or send their e-mail address to a member, and they can send you an invitationl.


----------



## cindybode

Code on fb!


----------



## farmerstac

Swag code is out for 7 SB


----------



## fellini123

Ok so Swagbucks officially hates me!! LOL I played FYOODZ about 20 times tonight and got 0 yes 0 swagbucks.
I have tried many many many surveys and it always says, redirecting you to your survey....and then it says done and it is nothing but a blank screen.
I have also done a bunch of searches and I dont think I have gotten any swagbucks for those either.
I have been working at this relentlessly for about a week and I have 174 swagbucks. 
I have watched a couple of TV things but not received any swagbucks. I dont know whast I am doing wrong.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Terri

Fyoozd sometimes glitches the points: when it does I just immediately move on to crusher. You should get paid every 2 games.

And, TV gives rewards every 10 clips. Look in the upper right hand corner and you will see a triangle that says 20% or some such thing: when you hit 100% you will be rewarded 3 points.

I am more likely to get rewarded for searches if it is first thing in the morning, before most Swaggers are searching. My breakfast time might be 6 AM, but that is 4 AM on the coast and so that is a reduction of 1/3 of the competition!


----------



## mpillow

Was checking my ledger form Oct.1, 2011 to Oct.1, 2012 I earned $1065 in gc's....

including the other sites I'd guess $1500.....in one year....a big help since DH unemployment/underemployment!


----------



## cindybode

The videos on the homepage (Chevy and 5 Hour Energy) are crediting multiple times. Just go back and click the link again - after 3-4 times you will get "offer unavailable" but then if you go back later they'll be back again.


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks are out! (One part says for the UK, but it works fine for the USA)


----------



## nickvree

Have 505 SB after a week, not too bad for only doing it while watching TV. Was able to do a survey today for 60.

So I noticed that a $5 AGC was 450 SB, and a $10 was 1000; is there a reason the $5 is cheaper and if/when you would ever want to get a larger denomination one?


----------



## Terri

A question!

The IPSOS surveys say that they will send an e-mail the next day so that the survey can be completed, but then they never do. Instead I let the computer hibernate with the window open so that I can finish it the next day and get credit.

Has anyone found a more efficient method of doing their surveys? Perhaps there is a way to actually GIVE the IPSOS people my e-mail so that they CAN send me an e-mail??? It occurs to me that they do not have it!


----------



## mpillow

I leave the window open as well, Terri.

nick--you can only get 5 of the 450 point amazon gift cards in any month...this month's special has lower prices on the bigger cards and no limit on the # bigger ones...usually they are more swagbucks and limit of 5.


----------



## VCK1

I am new to this forum AND I am new to swagbucks. I don't get it! Since it was cold and rainy today and I had no where to go, I spent about 3 hours (while doing other things) on swagbucks trying to earn points. I have earned a whopping 36. How on Earth are you earning 100 a day??

Someone mentioned 75 swagbucks from swagTV. It took 20 minutes to watch 10 videos and earn 3 points. How are you getting 75?

I tried doing surverys. I got rejected every time and earned about 12 points for being rejected. It took forever!

Either I am truly dumb (a definite possibility!) or I am just not understanding how to make points/money on this site. Would someone, please, feel sorry for a newbie idiot and give me a clue??


----------



## Terri

I got 10 points for playing games, 50 points for a survey, 6? for playing the videos on the main page, 3 points for the poll and noso, and I won 3 times on searches for 6, 10, and 11.

Oh, about the TV? You don't have to watch the whole thing if you do not want to. Look at the upper right hand corner. When it goes, for eample, from 10% to 20% that means you have been credited. It takes perhaps 90 seconds to get credit for a TV clip. Even so it would take a long time to get 75 points!

Also check the special offers, radium one. There are often a lot of one point videos on there, and you can play a couple at the same time.

Oh, yes. I do searches while the TV is running. And, I do a couple of searches between games. And... etc.


----------



## VCK1

Terri said:


> I got 10 points for playing games, .


What games are you playing? All the ones I looked at said you had to reach level 100 or win a random drawing. Are the games where you just earn points for playing? How do I know which ones they are?

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Terri

Go to the upper left hand corner to "earn". Then click on games. 

Choose "crusher", which is the most reliable. play that one and then SUBMIT your score! You will get 2 points every OTHER game.


----------



## Terri

Oh!

I fogot to say that the search engine will only pay once per hour, for a maximum of 4 times! I generally sit down more than once during the day, and that is why I win more than once!


----------



## VCK1

Terri, THANK YOU, so much for your help!! I got 104 swagbucks today thanks to your help. I really appreciate you for being so helpful with such great tips.


----------



## mpillow

The 400 sb offfer for credit sesame is easy to do and safe....homepage
Netflix is easy and cancels online
Blockbuster for 700 sb on homepage also is safe easy cancels online
Audiobooks is safe and cancels online 476
Realplayer pass (400??)you have to call to cancel but easy enough 800#

Those are some of the easy free trials I've done for you newbies


----------



## Terri

VCK1, can you stand another tip?

If you meat your daily goal, you get a few points that will be awarded next month. If you get them for 10 days in a row you also get an extra 25 points. If you get them all for the month you get 300 points, as well as the daily bonus points.


----------



## Terri

Folks, I am having trouble with getting points for shopping. I went to the new shop page and clicked on the shop now banner in the upper right hand corner but no box opened. Am I doing it right?


----------



## Annsni

Terri said:


> Folks, I am having trouble with getting points for shopping. I went to the new shop page and clicked on the shop now banner in the upper right hand corner but no box opened. Am I doing it right?


You would go into "Earn" then "Shop and Earn" then click through to the store you want to shop in. Once you do that, it takes a day or so and then you can click on the upper right corner where you can get to your account and just go to "My Shop and Earn" to see what pending points you have. I have 700 points pending right now.


----------



## Annsni

Terri said:


> Go to the upper left hand corner to "earn". Then click on games.
> 
> Choose "crusher", which is the most reliable. play that one and then SUBMIT your score! You will get 2 points every OTHER game.


I play "Drop3". I click on the "play it free" and then let it sit for a few minutes as the game loads. I don't even play the game but you could - or you can click "play" and just let it run on it's own. Click on "Back to Game Details" and every 2 times you do this, you should get 2 SB. So I run it and don't babysit it at all.


----------



## Annsni

nickvree said:


> So I noticed that a $5 AGC was 450 SB, and a $10 was 1000; is there a reason the $5 is cheaper and if/when you would ever want to get a larger denomination one?


Yep, the $5 are always "on sale" and are the best deal there. The next best deal is the $50, I believe and then the $25 is the words as far as Amazon.


----------



## Annsni

Terri said:


> A question!
> 
> The IPSOS surveys say that they will send an e-mail the next day so that the survey can be completed, but then they never do. Instead I let the computer hibernate with the window open so that I can finish it the next day and get credit.
> 
> Has anyone found a more efficient method of doing their surveys? Perhaps there is a way to actually GIVE the IPSOS people my e-mail so that they CAN send me an e-mail??? It occurs to me that they do not have it!


Nope - there is no good solution to that except to just leave the window open until the countdown is done.


----------



## Annsni

Terri said:


> Oh!
> 
> I fogot to say that the search engine will only pay once per hour, for a maximum of 4 times! I generally sit down more than once during the day, and that is why I win more than once!


You can always get doubles in a day. Watch the SwagBucks facebook page to see when triples and/or quads are out. You can't always get 4 in a day - sometimes they only even allow just 2 in a day. But usually you can get 3 searches in a day (trips) and rarely quads (4)


----------



## Annsni

Definitely join the Facebook pages for Swag Bucks and Swagbucks offers that credit. You'll get a TON of info on there.

Also, if you have an iPhone, iPod Touch or iPad, there is an app for SBTV Mobile so you can get 50 SB easily. They also have an app for Android and there is a way to run it on a Kindle Fire. They JUST came out with the iOS app and it's been really glitchy but I updated it last night and it ran fine this morning. I usually wake up after 3 am (Eastern time) to go to the bathroom so when I get back in bed, I open the iPad, get the app running and go back to sleep. This morning when I got up, I had 50 SB sitting in my account waiting for me.


----------



## Annsni

There is a big code out right now on the blog. Take a look at the bottom of the post. It will look like this: tH4nkS4th3c0d3

Also, do those little 2 SB vidoes. Oftentimes you can watch them over and over again. There's one on the front page for Chevy right now and I've gotten a ton of credit from them.


----------



## Terri

Hey! I got the shop and earn points ANYWAYS!

I hadn't known how to make the shop and earn points go, so I used the swagbucks search function to bring up Lee jeans and I ordered what I needed. That was 2 days ago and I now have points pending! YAY!

Oh, yes. There is a hamburger brand activity on the home page right now, and I got 20+ cents off of it!


----------



## mpillow

I had a couple of shop and earn orders credit today as well....like 1200 points worth! I have over 1600 points today thanks to that!


----------



## farmerstac

We only have an hour for 5 bucks; grab it quick for this rare Saturday swag code.


----------



## WV Farm girl

I love the new swagbucks tv app for iphone! I have earned 28 swagbucks today as I was running errands. I recommend it.


----------



## Pam6

There is a Code out for 9SB!

Keeping checking the usual places because there will be 45 points in codes out today!


----------



## mpillow

code for 15 out until 4pm EST


----------



## Terri

Hey, THANKS, I NEEDED that!

It will be out for 30 more minutes!


----------



## farmerstac

two for a total of 6 swag bucks


----------



## Terri

Swag codes are out again


----------



## Pam6

I have 3 of the Collector Bills 6,7, and 11.

I hope you all have been getting the Best Buy ad for 6 SB. It has been letting me do it a couple times a day sometimes.


----------



## mpillow

2 part code 3 each


----------



## farmerstac

is out for a double 3 point payout


----------



## Terri

All of the brand activities have been fun: I will miss the singing cow on special offers when it is gone!

Alas, as soon as the big shopping season is done, all of the lovely extra points will be gone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri

I totaled up my earnings for 4 weeks: $50!!!!!! That is impressive since I only do a fraction of what some of you folks do!

On the down side, the search function is being very stingy. I have tried both typing in questions and I have tried clicking on the selections: nothing today! 

Did you know that an unmated Komodo dragon can lay fertile eggs that will hatch into males? I do now! The female eggs will fail to develop but the males eggs do. In the zoos where there are no males, males have been hatched out. Getting paid to search is a lovely idea, but I haven't earned anything today. I learned a bit, though!


----------



## farmerstac

Is out for 7


----------



## Terri

Swagcodes are out! 7 points for 4 hours!


----------



## mpillow

still need the vacation collector bill......and I really could use a VACATION! Missed a couple of daily goals this week because of the snow...lots of snow...sick of snow...


----------



## Annsni

I still need the movie one.


----------



## Pam6

I still need the Hot Cocoa for 8.


----------



## farmerstac

Swag code is out for 8


----------



## mpillow

well i dont think I'll get the vacation bill...but I did cash out for $25 kmart b4 the price goes back up...and so I can get cat and dog food for the coming month!
Happy New Year to all!


----------



## MJsLady

I still need the new year one I have all of them but that one!


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks are out!

Last night I was able to apply for a $25 paypal payment: now that the holidays are over the earnings will likely be smaller but it was a great way to end the year!


----------



## fellini123

Ok I know this system hates me. I found the Swagbucks code, I entered it in the front page like it says and it came up Invalid Code Entered. I tried 3 times each time the same...What am I doing wrong?
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Terri

I will try to help.

To start with, you need the code that is for the USA. When I look at the swag code spoiler, it is to the right under RAZOO. Click on that.

It will take you to the place where the REST of the code is. On the swag code spoiler the last few numbers are X'd out. Click on the code shown on the spoiler, Read the message from the CEO, and the swag code is at the bottom of the statement by the CEO.

Lastly, there cannot be a space before the code. When folks cut and paste sometimes a space gets copied as well, and that will not work!


----------



## mpillow

Terri <---- officially a swagbucks pro! 
Great job on the paypal and I heard that the card amounts are staying at the lower rates! AWESOME!


----------



## Terri

mpillow said:


> Terri <---- officially a swagbucks pro!
> Great job on the paypal and I heard that the card amounts are staying at the lower rates! AWESOME!


 WOW!

I need consumer goods like I need a hole in my head! I very much prefer cash in my paypal account, and I am delighted to hear that it is staying less expensive!:hysterical:


----------



## farmerstac

Swag code is out


----------



## Pam6

farmerstac said:


> Swag code is out


Thanks for the heads up! I just got it with 5 minutes to spare!


----------



## Pam6

Terri said:


> WOW!
> 
> I need consumer goods like I need a hole in my head! I very much prefer cash in my paypal account, and I am delighted to hear that it is staying less expensive!:hysterical:


Right now I am saving up my Amazon Gift Cards for an Electric Tomato Strainer! ($228) It will save hours and hours of cranking! 
I spent all the rest of my gift cards and provided a nice Christmas for my kids! But before that I used them to get items to help make me more self sufficient...or just upgrading items in my house without feeling guilty for spending the money! 

I am totally thrilled that the cards are going to stay at the cheaper amount!


----------



## MJsLady

I don't believe it! i actually got 2 surveys and both worked!


----------



## farmerstac

Swag code is out


----------



## mpillow

Taggrabber on trialnpay for 90sb easy money!


----------



## Annsni

mpillow said:


> Taggrabber on trialnpay for 90sb easy money!


When I click on it, it takes me to a survey site. Maybe they are over their quota for the day.


----------



## Terri

I got an H&R block survey for 125 swagbucks.

I was regretting the end of all of the holiday shopping ads and brag activities, but it looks like the tax preparers might take u p some of the slack!


----------



## nightfire

There's a code out.


----------



## nightfire

Their facebook looks interesting 

Also when did they standardize all their gift cards? I've only been swagging a little here and there lately as I've been busy. I just checked it out now and noticed the redeem amounts are all the same. (Except the amazon card - still holding out a little lower!)


----------



## mpillow

*the no more rack deal in the inbox (1000sb) is cool...if you spend $30 use code p9012 for $10 off...or google nomorerack cpns for others...
got some cute boots and a couple skirts for DD*

they have sheets, headlamps, electronics, pots and pans a bit of everything! only need to spend $20 for inbox offer


----------



## Pam6

nightfire said:


> Their facebook looks interesting
> 
> Also when did they standardize all their gift cards? I've only been swagging a little here and there lately as I've been busy. I just checked it out now and noticed the redeem amounts are all the same. (Except the amazon card - still holding out a little lower!)


Swagbucks standardized all of the cards a couple of months ago and they said it was such a success that they would keep it that way.


----------



## nightfire

That's cool. At least now it's not feeling like their trying to rip you off hardcore if you want a card for a certain place. Some of those cards were almost 200 swagbucks different in cost just for the cheaper $5 cards! I haven't even looked through the rest of the stuff they offer to see what they are charging for it, but I am close to being able to get an amazon card.


----------



## pamda

I burned out on point sites this summer and am just getting back into it. I cashed in 40.00 in Amazon cards fron Swag, bing and myPoints,on the first day of this month and then found a card in my Swag that I forgot to put on my amazon account, so got 45.00 to spend this month. Ordered some catfood, alarge bag of hot cereal, and some space blankets...I am back in the saddle again..lol


----------



## unregistered65598

So I can get a $5 amazon card for 450, If I get 3 of them thats 1350, But if I get the $15 card it costs 1500 same for the $25 card I can get 5 $5 cards for 2150 instead of 2500 for the $25 card. Can someone explain why that is?


----------



## Annsni

Merks said:


> So I can get a $5 amazon card for 450, If I get 3 of them thats 1350, But if I get the $15 card it costs 1500 same for the $25 card I can get 5 $5 cards for 2150 instead of 2500 for the $25 card. Can someone explain why that is?


Because the $5 ones are "on sale" all the time (if you notice, the price is in red so that indicates a sale). But you can only buy 5 of the $5 AGCs a month so you need to buy something else if you get enough SB. I already purchased my 5 this month and am at 4251 earned since I cashed in all of my SB for the 5 AGCs. When I get enough, I'm going to purchase a $50 Paypal card because I'm saving up for an iPhone with Virgin Mobile or some other prepaid plan.


----------



## unregistered65598

Ok thanks, I don't get on there very often. So theres lots I don't know about how things work.


----------



## Terri

Swagbucks out for 25 minutes


----------



## Pam6

K.B. said:


> lots of codes today


You need to edit your post and delete that link. It is against the Swagbucks rules to post links to cheat sites. I would not want you to get your account banned by posting that.

I hope everyone got the codes that were out yesterday! I have cashed out my 5 $5 AGC now I am working on a $15 AGC.


----------



## farmerstac

for 7


----------



## K.B.

Pam6 said:


> You need to edit your post and delete that link. It is against the Swagbucks rules to post links to cheat sites. I would not want you to get your account banned by posting that.
> 
> I hope everyone got the codes that were out yesterday! I have cashed out my 5 $5 AGC now I am working on a $15 AGC.


Thanks Pam. Had no idea on the rules against the links to code sites... 

Unfortunately, it looks like my window for editing the post has passed, so if a friendly Moderator would do me the favor, please delete!


----------



## farmerstac

for 5 going fast


----------



## Pam6

I am up to $55 in earnings so far this year! Now I am working on my 5 $5 cards for February. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Terri

I have earned about $40, but after this month I am going to throttle back and no longer try for the extra points . It just takes too long now that Christmas is over and there are fewer ads out.


----------



## Pam6

Code out for 5 SB.

I got a 39 on a search win this morning so that helped boost me up today.


----------



## Terri

I just earned $50 in 32 days!!!!!!!!!!

I will not try for that again: the points are harder to get now that Christmas is over and I am going to almost quit watching the TV clips. It takes too long to earn those points. I WILL still watch the news a couple of times a week because I enjoy it.

Today I got VERY lucky because I got two surveys: that was just FINE! In the future I am not going to watch the TV clips to attempt the minimum to get extra points, however. I earned a fairly good amount of money just before Christmas, but the easy points have almost dried up, and the TV points take FOREVER to get!!!!!!!


----------



## MJsLady

Yes I do not like the Tv ones. I don't have time to click between videos every 60 or so seconds. 
I also actually got a working survey today!


----------



## farmerstac

for five bucks just 30 minutes left


----------



## Pam6

I got a 39 on a search win today. The other night I was able to watch the VW commercial for 1 pt 20 times. 
I am less than 100 SB away from my 5th $5 AGC for the month.


----------



## mpillow

i need some help! wifi is bad from the storm need 25 poinys but no time!


----------



## Terri

This place is as profitable as swagbucks. http://www.isurveynow.com/

I get about 2 cash surveys every three days, for a dollor or better a survey. The average seems to be $1.50 a survey. When added to swagbucks, it is a nicely profitable hobby.

Nobody signs up under anybody there, and I will not get a dime if you decide to sign up! I simply wanted to share!

On the DOWN side, I need to earn $50 before I can ask for paypal money. On the GOOD side, I am earning about a dollar a day.

They also have surveys for entrys into a sweepstakes, but I ignore those.


----------



## Pam6

I just got a 59 on a search win! WOOT!


----------



## Pam6

Did you all see this blog post? http://blog.swagbucks.com/2013/02/share-the-love-with-referrals.html
Matching referral points on more than just search wins until the 28th!

Don't forget to RSVP:
http://www.swagbucks.com/g/birthday-blowout


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Is anyone else having a problem with their referral's swagbucks not showing up on their Daily Goal metre? I'm getting the swagbucks but not there.


----------



## katlupe

I haven't read this whole thread, so if you answered this question, please post a link to it. I have been getting AGC from my Swagbucks ever since I started. Now I go to cash in my swagbucks and they need to verify who I am for a $5.00 card? I do not own a cell phone and could not text them so I have to wait till the secret code comes in my snail mail??? They did not let me get the AGC as I see my swagbucks still at the same amount when I thought I was cashing it in. Is this something I will have to do every time I cash the bucks in for a gift card?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

I had to do this too and I only had to do it once.


----------



## Pam6

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with their referral's swagbucks not showing up on their Daily Goal metre? I'm getting the swagbucks but not there.


Only searches show up on the Daily Goal meter. Right now they have a special thing going on that ALL points you get froma referral are being matched so you are probably seeing the other referral points on your ledger that are not just search points.


----------



## Pam6

katlupe said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, so if you answered this question, please post a link to it. I have been getting AGC from my Swagbucks ever since I started. Now I go to cash in my swagbucks and they need to verify who I am for a $5.00 card? I do not own a cell phone and could not text them so I have to wait till the secret code comes in my snail mail??? They did not let me get the AGC as I see my swagbucks still at the same amount when I thought I was cashing it in. Is this something I will have to do every time I cash the bucks in for a gift card?


Everyone has to do it once. I had no problem cashing out cards for months and then I had to do it like 3 months ago. My mom had to too.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Pam6 said:


> Only searches show up on the Daily Goal meter. Right now they have a special thing going on that ALL points you get froma referral are being matched so you are probably seeing the other referral points on your ledger that are not just search points.



That makes sense except that the searches aren't showing up on my Daily Goal metre since they started matching all points.


----------



## Terri

So... they redid the first page. And, I found some swagbucks on the spoiler but I could NOT figure out where to put them!!!!!!!!!!

Has anybody located the "gimme" box yet??????


----------



## 3ravens

There's a flower-shaped thingie next to the green rectangle with your total bucks. Click on that. This new layout is crazy. I mostly just clicked on everything until I figured most of it out. :whistlin:


----------



## Terri

Ah! Many thanks!


----------



## Pam6

I hope everyone got a lot of points yesterday for the Swagbucks birthday bash! I ended up with over 400 points for the day and cashed out another $15 AGC!


----------



## farmerstac

swag code out for four swagbucks


----------



## farmerstac

Swag bucks for 5 is out


----------



## Pam6

I just cashed out another $15 AGC! Now I need to start on my 5 $5 AGC for next month!


----------



## Loriann1971

I order a lot of things from Walmart and use site to store to ship them. Lately I have been earning Swagbucks by clicking through them to get to Walmart's site. 

Today they are giving you 6 swagbucks for every dollar you spend at Walmart. Usually it is 2 and once in while it gets as high as 4, so today is a good day to buy anything you might need at Walmart.


----------



## Annsni

There are two contact lens offers on Special Offers/Peanut Labs. One is for 61 and one is for 58. I did them both and got credit. I used two different e-mails and answered them for my husband and my daughter, both of whom wear contacts. Immediate credit too!

I am just 200 SB away from another $25 Paypal and then I can get my iPhone with Virgin Mobile!! $450 raised from Swag Bucks, MyPoints, Opinion Place, Discover and Amex. Now I just need to make $30 a month to pay for it, which will be so easy!


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

Are the $5 Amazon gift cards for 450 a special deal? It is odd that a low SB amount would be a better deal then higher SB amounts


----------



## Terri

I have gotten 30 points off of the ad where you check your swagbucks, and I am still running the ad!


----------



## Terri

54 points, unless I added wrong!

It is unfortunate that the box has to be watched ot the video stops running, but while I was "watching" I also baked a cake, ate lunch, and watched the news!


----------



## mpillow

Walmart 25$ is today's bargain...got 2!
Walmart will be 6 sb shop and earn thrum mar 31!


----------



## mpillow

CntryDaydreamer said:


> Are the $5 Amazon gift cards for 450 a special deal? It is odd that a low SB amount would be a better deal then higher SB amounts


You can get 5 of the 450 point cards a month...that's it..
so then you go for the costlier cards unfortunately.


----------



## Annsni

Terri said:


> 54 points, unless I added wrong!
> 
> It is unfortunate that the box has to be watched ot the video stops running, but while I was "watching" I also baked a cake, ate lunch, and watched the news!



Yep - Those Jun videos are fantastic!! Another good one if you ever get it is the EntertaiNow videos that come in your inbox. I'm at 51 SB right now and should be able to get to 100 without an issue. It's 1 SB at a time but it's running right now!


----------



## mpillow

bumping up for others


----------

